# Des Pudels Kern: Die 8 besten Cross-Dressing Filme



## CarolaHo (15. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Des Pudels Kern: Die 8 besten Cross-Dressing Filme* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Des Pudels Kern: Die 8 besten Cross-Dressing Filme


----------



## masterdevl (15. Januar 2016)

was hat das hier zu suchen?


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2016)

masterdevl schrieb:


> was hat das hier zu suchen?



Was haben Filme nur unter Filme zu suchen oder fühlst dich nur in deiner Sexualität verwirrt?


----------



## KiIlBiIl (15. Januar 2016)

Oh Ensira...


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2016)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Oh Ensira...



ich meine, was soll man auch auf so ne Frage antworten?


----------



## masterdevl (15. Januar 2016)

Im McDonalds wünsche ich mir auch keine Froschschenkel


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2016)

Widescreen und SFT wurden mit Pc Games fusioniert und jetzt gibt es hier die Film und Technik News


----------



## svd (15. Januar 2016)

Bevor hier wieder die nächsten Meckerer ankommen, die uns daran erinnern müssen, hier eine PC-Spiele-Seite zu haben...

bitte bewegt eueren Mauszeiger, in der Menüleiste ganz ganz oben rechts, auf eueren Namen und geht dort, vom aufklappenden Menü, in das sogenannte "Benutzerkontrollzentrum".

Auf der folgenden Seite gibt's, zu linker Hand, einen ganzen Block von "Einstellungen". 
Unter "Mein Benutzerkonto" unter anderem den Eintrag "Einstellungen ändern", den ihr nun anklickt.

Ganz ganz unten gibt's dann einen Kasten, der "Foren aus "Neue Beitrage" ausschließen" heißt. Dort scrollt ihr durch die Liste und markiert, mit gedrückter STRG-Taste, alle Foren,
die euch überhaupt nicht interessieren. Wie zB "Film & TV". 

Die Änderungen müsst ihr dann natürlich speichern.

Auf diese Weise wird, falls ihr die sehr nützliche (ich will nicht sagen "die einzig nützliche", oder "einzigst", extra für den SLB) "Die letzten 100 Beiträge" Funktion verwendet, alles ausgeblendet, was ihr uninteressant findet. So hab ich etwa schon seit vielen Monden keine "Let's Play" Threads mehr angezeigt bekommen.

Danke schön.


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2016)

Habs auch erst vor kurzem bemerkt.

http://forum.pcgames.de/showthread.php?t=9348431


----------



## alu355 (16. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich meine, was soll man auch auf so ne Frage antworten?



Guckst du Antwort von Wynn, svd und McDrake. 
Da du aber einen anscheinend an der Waffel hast und weiterhin sonst was in eine Frage reininterpretieren wirst - am besten gar nicht antworten, das machen die anderen dann schon für dich.


----------



## DetlefSchrempf (16. Januar 2016)

was ist mit der rocky horror picture show? :-G


----------



## svd (16. Januar 2016)

Ah, der zählt bei der dieswöchigen Aufzählung nicht, weil sich der Dr. nicht verkleiden und als das andere Geschlecht ausgeben muss.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2016)

> Nächsten Samstag folgen dann, passend zum Kinostart von "The Danish Girl" am 7. Januar, die besten Kinofilme über Figuren, die sich aufgrund ihrer sexuellen Orientierung dem anderen Geschlecht angehörig fühlen und das in ihrer Kleidung zum Ausdruck bringen.



Die Beschreibung könntet ihr anpassen wenn Zeit  weil sie zum Film Danish Girl passt aber nicht zu euren Beispielen die nur Verwechslungskomödien und Zeichentrickfilme sind


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Januar 2016)

Müssen sich T.Gottschalk und M. Krüger nicht in "Piratensender Powerplay" als Frauen verkleiden, und in einem Mädchen-Internat vor den Verfolgern abtauchen ?

Für mich wenigstens die heimliche Nr. 7  in der Liste


----------



## svd (17. Januar 2016)

Oder "Nonnen auf der Flucht". Aber die machen das ja nur zeitweise.

Über quasi den ganzen Film über, wären da zB noch dieser Sportfilm (Baseball?) mit Jonathan Brandis oder der High-School-Film mit diesem 80er-Jahre-Typen
(kann mich persönlich aber nur noch an eine, damals noch schlanke, Nicole Eggert erinnern).


----------

